# Help with sony Vegas!!! Please!!



## HelenG (May 22, 2007)

I need help find out what a crossfade is and what are two methods to create a crossfade using sony vegas?:sigh::4-dontkno


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

this is not very detailed but it might help you.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

crossfade-mixing two pieces of media by fading one out as the other fades in.
This works with both video and audio.

1.In vegas if you have two pieces of media on the same timeline push the two together and it will create a crossfade.
2.If the media is on seperate timelines you'll have to do it manually. For the first clip goto the end of the clip, on the top far right corner you'll see a blue triangle. Put your cursor over it and it'll say 'fade offset' drag it to the left for however long you want the fade to be.
Align the beginning of the second clip directly over/under the fade of the first clip then drag the blue triangle in the beginning of the clip to match the fade of the first clip.

It's a lot easier to do it than to explain it.


----------

